# PLEASE can you give me some advice regarding IBS C



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Basically I'm new to this(forum, not C problem unfortunately) as I've just found this forum while browsing around trying to find some advice/info about the Problem and people with similar symptoms to mine. Please can you advise something??Will try to cut long story short. I'm 20 yrs old female. Never really suffered from C before(maybe only in short periods after taking antibiotics) It all started a year ago and during this year there were no days when I could go myself(without any laxatives) First I thought it was because of my not-so good-diet(little fibre and water, a lot of white bread etc). So I excluded everything that potentially can make people constipated and made my diet perfect I would say, was counting so that I drink no less than 8 glasses of water per day and not less that 30g of fiber etc and thought that this would cure the problem. No way! It wasn't like I didn't want to go for weeks, I was going once in 2-3 days but that was with straining, awful pain, blood. So I decided to try fibre drink(senokot). It was helping for about two weeks and then gradually it stopped completely. Then I tried some lactolose(Duphalac), the same story, it helps for about 2 weeks and stops.I was trying for some months to get things back to normal, but wasn't succesfully. I went to GP in september last year, saying that seems I don't have just an occasional constipation, but a strange problem that I don't know what to do with. He prescribed me Fybogel and said to take it for a month twice a day, being sure that it will sort the things out. It was brilliant for 2-3 weeks, then no effect again. GP couldn't believe and advised me to take dulcolax(bysacodil) for 2 weeks(!!) 2 tablets every day! I coudn't believe it! Dulcolax helped me always,but it was sort of an emergency tablet for me and everybody knows that it creates habit and is not a way to cure things! Next thing I was offered to do was to use suppositories. They're helping but not perfect and then it's a very unpleasant feeling after and I'm afraid to get used by them as well. After that GP said he doesn't know what to offer me and will send me a specialist. It was in november and I was supposed to get invitation by post by Christmas, nothing turned up.. The only way I can live now is to rotate different laxatives, like 4 days fybogel, 2 days dulcolax, then any osmotic laxative etc, and only dulcolax works perfect for me, when I'm taking others I still need to strain and still can be pretty unpleasant. I have to take things every day as if I don't go every day(or ideally 2 times a day) it'll be painful and I'm trying to avoid fissures. Strange thing that worries me most and that I can't find info about is pain..in buttock. Always left one, and normally occures after about an hour after going to the loo, ususally days when I have to strain a lot, it's not a pain in rectum, really somewhere deep in buttock, like a dull ache that drives me nuts! Nothing helps against it(no painkillers even) and it lasts for hours.. I mentioned to GP several times, he said nothing to worry about as it's more likely muscles or something like that and caused by straining. I'm having this problem for about 10 months now almost every day, have no idea what to do and getting quite desperate...I would even say very desperate as I'm trying to find info about most awful deseases to compare symptoms(( Does anybody have/had something similar?Sorry for suck a long post..


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

kiwi,have you tried enemas? maybe you could add that to the things you use to give your body a break from the meds... just a thought. also did you mention miralax? Milk of mag?I have prayed you get to see a specialist SOONtake careLori


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi kiwi, are you going public or private? It takes forever going public, I waited 12 months the first time i saw a GI and then decided to go private as you can get appointments within a month.Best of luck and hope you get lots of help. I was just told its IBS and had the tests and see you later. My GP is now my primary person.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!lorilou, no, I don't use enemas as they give awful cramps.. Regarding Miralax, I forgot to mention I live in the UK, we don't have it here, but I think I'll try to order some from the US as some people say it's really good.. Magnesia has a very slight effect to me..Heva, I'm going public, going privately costs fortune unfortunately. But if I don't get an appointment with GI within the next few months I think I won't have any choice but to go private..Problem is my GP doesn't consider my problem is important at all, saying there are plenty of people who suffer with IBS nowadays(but how can he diagnose me with IBS if I didn't have any tests at all..?)Eating LOADS of fruits and veg last few days, drinking high fibre juice and taking that soluble fibre powder that you mix with the water(here it's called "Fibre Sure") as well as lactulose and been ok so far, even twice a day..fingers crossed..


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

Lorilou I would like to know more about enemas. Are there any you can recommend?Hi poor kiwi - yes I agree with GPs thinking its not a prob-they do not have to put up with it. Hope you get something done soon. Thanks for your message


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

Poor Kiwi: I am new to this group. I just read your post and I have the same problem. Tried all the same stuff you did, and they would work for a bit and then stop. Today I saw the GI specialist again and he gave me this pill to do a Colonic Transit Study X-ray. The prob is I have to stop all laxitives for two days before I take the pill, and then no lax until after the xray, which is 6 days later! So I dont know what to do. What are you on now?


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Dancing Queen, couple a days ago I went to a herbal remedy shop and found a thing I didn't try before called Colax Colon Cleanse capsules, currently they work, although it's only been 3 days. I'll open another thread about it here I think, will describe it there more detailed there.Otherwise last couple of days I've been eating loads of beets that really seem to soften BM a bit+lactulose+high fibre juice+soluble fibre drink "Fibre Sure".I've heard about these pills(sitz marker or something like that?), but I didn't see a gastro and don't think I'll get to in the nearest future. May I ask where do you live? I wouldn't be able to live without laxatives a day as I've mentioned! If I don't take anything next day or day after I _may_ have a wish to go to the loo but I would be screaming there from a pain and have a very sore bum after..!Did you discuss this problem with GI, what does he say?


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

Poor Kiwi: I live in Canada. I took the capsule with the plastic markers in it today. I will have the xray on Monday. I wonder if I can get that Colax Cleanse here. I am off laxitives until monday.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't search for these tablets, they're just another stimulant strong laxative, as I've learned today. Have just updated that thread, have a look.Good look with your test, hope you cope all right! Tell us later how did you manage. Seriously I can advise you to eat some beets, they seem to work for some people as stool softeners.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Kiwi,I am new to this forum - I discovered it (thankfully) searching for my symptoms on the internet. I was diagnosed with IBS C earlier this year. I too have tried all sorts of laxatives, different diets etc. which don't seem to work long term. I am now relying on enemas and colonics which I don't really want to do but have to be able to get on with things without being in discomfort and pain. Before this psyllium husks with lots of water and changing my diet to include fibre and lots of veg worked the best is not effective now. I was wondering about the pain you experience down your left side - I get this too - do you think it might be a trapped nerve? I don't know, my doctors don't seem to have any answers for it either. I also get shooting pains down my left leg if I haven't been for over a week. I've had a sigmoidoscopy which came back normal - I've asked for another apointment where I'm going to ask for a transit test as I think that this might be the cause. If slow transit is the cause does anyone know what the treatment is then? I've heard of bio feedback - what this is? Best of luck to everyone in finding a solution to their problems.


----------



## J.S (Feb 4, 2008)

hey guys, so this may seem like a really personal question...but i was wondering of those with C-how often do you go? I am just curious to know if I am in the same boat as others or if I am worse off.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

I take Amitiza and go (







every morning. The list of drugs that Poor Kiwi mentions are irritant/stimulant laxitives and osmotic laxatives. The problem with the former is that they stop working after a while, and the problem with the latter is that the water produced in the proximal colon gets absorbed more distally. Amitiza produces water proximally and prevents its absorption distally. I read somewhhere on the support-group website that Amitiza is not available in all countries, (UK?). This problem is avoidable if one uses the internet to purchase drugs from online shippers such as Victoria Pharmacy in Switzerland. You just need a prescription and it's perfectly legal.


----------



## Mistral (Jan 17, 2008)

J.S said:


> hey guys, so this may seem like a really personal question...but i was wondering of those with C-how often do you go? I am just curious to know if I am in the same boat as others or if I am worse off.


Well, sad to say, but if I wasn't taking any overt measures, it would probably be pebbles every 5 or 6 days. Taking a cascara sagrada/senna/turkey rhubarb blend, I can get close to once a day but I sometimes get watery results.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Tiger Lily, have a look here about bio feedback http://www.constipationadvice.co.uk/achiev...onstipation.phpYou say about left side pain that you get as well, is it more like in stomach or hip/buttock? Mine isn't a sharp one, it's very dull and lasts for hours..J.S, take a look in a thread in this forum a little below "how often should you go". I must go once a day or ideally twice, if I don't next day will be hell of a pain. So I'm taking laxatives every day. If I don't then I may feel the urge every 3-4 days, although hard to say as it's over a year I haven't been off laxatives. With strong stimulant laxatives I can even get too loose BM, but that's not a problem for me really.


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi all Thanks Poor kiwi for thread very interesting and will check out these, I have been given laxsol but they have not done a thing yet plus give me stomach cramps. I have just started upping my fibresure and starting to eat friuts again after being told that I was eating too many and the sugar was making things worse. Since cutting out the sugar I have not had bad nausea-but the C is still there.My pain is dull every day from right to left along colon and occassionally very painful-ususally if I have eaten something with fat or eaten too much.My questions is-Does anyone get pains and rumbling unsettled feelings at night? This is when I seem to have most of discomfort and find sleeping very difficult. The DR told me it is a motility problem?


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Heva, if my stomach is rumbling I'm really happy as it means thing are moving around and more likely next bathroom visit will be ok. I don't have any sleeping problem because of that normally.Today I got this rumbling feeling 2 hours after "dinner"- I was hungry and drank 2 glases of prune juice, ate 2 figs and straight after bran cereals with milk. Having diarrhea for the evening, surprisingly. Weird thing is, tomorrow I can eat exactly the same things and still be constipated. It's almost like my stomach decides:"oh right, just for a change, let's have diarrhea tonight lol"


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Forgot to add re fruits. I think they(and veg) are always good for you(unless you intolerant to some of course). It's just important to know which fruit does what to you. I think I would get extra constipated if I eat some bananas for example. My mum, who doesn't have the same trouble as I do, says that for her if she doesn't eat fruits/veg at least a day next day she's constipated.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If you want diarrhea ,there is Dulcolax.Expect cramps if you are a new user but i found it less irritating than Senna.One thing when you are exacerbated is suppository!!!It can release lower trapped gas!I haven't tried Amitiza yet but i may try it.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

I have strange relationship with suppositories. I tried glycerin ones. It says it works 30min to an hour, but for me, a minute after insertion I feel awful cramps, the sort of feeling that you get when you have diarrhea, such a sense of urgency. I usually try to hold it for couple more minutes, but literally jumping) Am wondering is it just me? When do they start to work for you?


----------



## tiredofthebloat (Jan 31, 2008)

I have tried all the laxatives basically taking them like M&M's and nothing! I have tried the Miralax and nothing after several days. I tried Amitiza and it made me very nauseous. Increasing fiber does not seem to help either.I was on Zelnorm and that kept normal. I waiting patiently to be enrolled in a study so I can take Zelnorm again.


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

Taking extra fibre does not help me either. Tried suppositories but no action-found out that the suppositories will only work if the bulk is in the lower bowel. Therefore I think the upper bowel is where I am stuck and feel the most discomfort so going to try eating mushy foods, no bulk. Lots of fluid and cooked apples which I ate when I had camplobacter several years ago.poor kiwi shows how different we all are-my rumbling tummy does not mean it will produce anything but pain and sleepless nights.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Heva, yes, I bet everybody's digestion is different, that's just normal. Can't imagine myself eating mostly mushy food, it would give me this nasty hard and solid BM that impossible to pass.Do you drink coffee?


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes I drink coffee, I have cut down a lot and now only having two cups a day. I find I cannot drink tea in the morning and love my coffee after dinner. I am drinking green tea though.Have you been to a Dr yet and had your colonoscophy? I know you were waiting for an appointment, just wondered what the results were.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

And I've been drinking tea all my life but now am drinking coffee only, after many people saying coffeine makes them go, while tea has an opposite(constipating effect)No, I'm still waiting for the appointment with GI, crazy isn't it? And don't think I would be offered to have the colonoscopy done either as it's for those that are over 50 as I've read. GP said I don't have much to worry about at my age. I wish lol


----------



## Tiger Lily (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi poor kiwi, thanks for the link, I will take a look after this. The pain that I experience is like yours down the left side, starting in the buttock. It's a dull ache which varies in intensity. I also get shooting pains down my leg which I believe is pressure on nerves when I'm all blocked up. So dignified







Hope things are going better for you.


----------



## kim-d (Jan 17, 2008)

I also find most laxatives that are "stimulants" cause more pain and no gain. As far as motility, I just finished trying domperidone which caused massive bloating and made me feel very uncomfortable. It is a motility drug for small intestine. I'm currently trying Dicetel which is a motility drug for large intestine which I tried several years ago. It doesn't appear to be working either. My pharmacist steers me clear of stimulants as I get bowel spasms. I can go from having small little rock hard stool to liquid and back to hard stool in a day. Sometimes I can't go at all for 3 or 4 days. Glycerin suppositories don't work for me but in dire need, I do turn to a fleet enema for quick relief. I've used Milk of magnesium as well.Longest time I've been without a BM is 7 days. Mind you by then I start eating soup or something liquid like as I don't want to pack in more food. That's only happened a couple times.I had a colonoscopy done and was surprised at how healthy my bowel is. Normally a constipated person's bowel can become stretched and weak in spots. I've suffered this for prob 30 years.Zelnorm worked best for me and really changed my life but since I'm Canadian, I can't get it now. It affects the nerves in your bowel. I think it works more like a relaxant to the bowel but unfortunately, caused a couple patients heart problems and was taken off the market. I have a few left that I use sparingly.I get a kick out of GI specialists. They all suggest drinking prune juice and eating high fiber. I eat the bran bars as a snack. I eat high fiber cereals, whole grain breads and one night I drank over 1 litre of Prune Juice. All to no avail except alot of gas.I always find different foods react dif for me. At one time, cherries may be beneficial for me to have a BM then another time, have no affect. That's what makes this IBS so puzzling. Some things work for us then quit working without warning.It's constant work to keep things working but it does help with all the good advice on this site and sharing what helps for each of us and things to try.I'll put this out there......I had endometriosis and bowel spasms -- nights of pain, diareah, sitting sweating in the bathroom most of the night were far more frequent. I had a hysterectomy in 1999 and the IBS even seemed to improve somewhat. The nights of painful spasms were less frequent but certainly not gone. The constipation seems to be my focus now and has been more the symptom most of my life.Yet at christmas time, I was out to a dinner with a group. After we had finished eating and were having a meeting, the rumbling in my stomach started. After a trip to the washroom, I gave my husband that look (meaning I have to get out of here). We rushed out during the meeting and got home as quick as we could (1/2 hour drive with cramps) and I ended up sitting in the washroom then soaking in a hot bath to help relax my muscles. Times like that I'd prefer the constipation so that I could have stayed and enjoyed the rest of the evening. Again, another time IBS rules my life. To commit to an event is difficult and you need to live with an understanding spouse.My sister also deals with IBS-C plus has muscular dystrophy. Right now she is dealing with pain and constipation to the point they are wondering if it is just the IBS or the muscles now. The type she has isn't supposed to affect her bowel or breathing but rather the face muscles and arms and legs. The doctors have given her dulcolax and she's not making out well with it so far. I'm going to pass along the step thing to try as well as try it myself. May we all find something that works!!


----------



## 23712 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Kiwi,umm the blood part and aching you mentioned sounds like the issues i have and i not only have IBS i have colitis. Blood is definitely not good...have you had a colonoscopy to check you didnt have colitis. Because this will affect your IBS. Both mess each other up.If you don't have this i posted the diet i use in this thread under the Constipation- C forum.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=93949Basically the only meds i take for IBS are movicol and metamucil (health med)...and the other life saver is pear juice...not sure if it will help but i hope it gets better cause i know how bad it is


----------



## sherry142263 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello Just letting ya know you are not alone. personally 14 years used 2 quart enema bag to move my stool.This cured myself after 14 years of long suffering. share it if it helps you too because we all know how painful and discomforting this is.Thanks. Get fish oil concentrate with omega 3 walgreens sells it make sure the concentrate. pain use dill pickle juice just take some swallows of the pickle juice.I owe this to OUR LORD..Thank GOD>>>


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Kim-d, I wanted to let you know that Canadians can now get Zelnorm. Go to medsmex.com and call the phone number. It is for an office in the U.S. You can use the form on the website to order by mail or talk to the staff in Oregon. You can send them a money order and get the Zelnorm shipped to Canada now. I order from medsmex all the time and it is the real stuff. Be careful with using a credit card though because some of us have had our credit card numbers stolen after using medsmex.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Tiger Lily, you're the first person who tells me about this pain in the buttock similar to what I have. I can't find any info about it at all, nobody ever mentions it.. but at least it's two of us now lolChook, I don't have a blood issue(touching wood), unless of course I get a fissure or something, but avoiding this at all costs.


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

have u tried digestive enzymes ??? all you have 2 do is google it and there are so many out there that you can buy to digest all different kinds of food.... try try try!! i went to amazon.com and bought 1 called now. also read the book eating for ibs.. while you are on the amazon site make sure u look into digestive advantage ibs it has cured some people of ibs. but NOT ME!! lol


----------

